# T4i is discontinued.?



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Is Canon stopped selling Rebal T4i? Why?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

AFAIK the T5i is the replacement for the T4i.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

It happens. It's not like you're unable to buy one.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 14, 2013)

The only difference is how the wheel turns:

[video=vimeo;68231722]https://vimeo.com/68231722[/video]


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2013)

The T4i was introduced in Quarter 2 of 2012, so it's had its 13 months in the lineup. I mean come on, it's an entry-levelCanon...400 days is plenty of time...Canon wants people to upgrade to the T5i. It's been over a whole year...time for a new camera model in that slot. Iterate,iterate,iterate.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 14, 2013)

CherylL said:


> The only difference is how the wheel turns:
> 
> [video=vimeo;68231722]https://vimeo.com/68231722[/video]



Funny how he explains (at length) how the cameras are virtually identical (except the mode dial)....yet he still stops to mention that he offers specific classes for the T4i and the T5i.  :roll:  what a tool.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

She likes it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

tecboy said:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYoMm9FrkHQ
> 
> She likes it.



She didn't even say anything about the camera other than "look I'm holding one."


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah the others already said - the Canon Rebel line upgrades fast. They always have a new model out just around the corner and often as not the jump between the two isn't night and day. If you want that Canon expects you to upgrade - to the next line up - which is your 6D, 60D, 7D area. The next Rebel isn't supposed to be a replacement for your current Rebel at all - you can go rebel to rebel - though chances are if you want to actually see any difference you'd want to wait a good 3 or 4 releases of them (esp since they sped up their release rate) .


----------



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not really buying to upgrade my DSLR.  I was wondered why T4i discontinued and not T3i and T3.  You guys take this too seriously.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

I dont know why canon release two new releases the T5i and the SL1 but no new mid level releases for the 60D or 7D instead they just jump to the full frame 6D.Nothing in between to compete with Nikons D7100.Not that the 60D or 7D is not excellent but its older technology.


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2013)

I suspect the "discontinued" title comes out when stocks reach a certain threshold point and production is stopped - I suspect the older, but as yet not discontinued rebels are likely just still in sufficient stock to meet demand. 

As for the Midrange its a slower to advance area. Also Canon has mucked around with theirs a fair bit - the 60D and 7D split enhanced that market segment and they've done it again with the 6D and 5DMIII. That said many are expecting a new 7D or even a new 60D style body to appear to compete with nikon and to re-fresh that market section for Canon.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

There is a recall for this particular product.
Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Cameras


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2013)

These "new" models are getting as ridiculous as the iPhone....

pretty soon they'll be out every 6 months..


----------



## amolitor (Jun 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYoMm9FrkHQ
> ...




I've never heard of SnapChick. Does she ever say anything else? The very very very thinly veiled subtext of THAT video is "look, I am a hot girl".


----------



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

She is a retired model.  Now in her 50, she spends her times give reviews and tips on both nikon and canon.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 15, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference is how the wheel turns:
> ...



Blame it on the consumer.  The consumer wants their version specific tuts.  I've seen this with editing software.  Even if there are only slight changes to the user interface and the tasks are basically the same, the consumer wants their version.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned his rant, and the way he lambasted Canon for not having developed a new APS-C sensor since 2009...

The folks at Canon seem stuck in a pretty bad rut, going on half a decade with the same old sensors in basically, all of their APS-C cameras...18 megapixels and .5 micron sensor process and still the on-chip A/D converter. Instead of upgrading the lineup, and coming out with newer and better sensors, they are down to making basically zero changes, but slapping a brand-new model number on what is, basically, the same body, but with a mode dial that rotates endlessly, instead of stopping at one end of the settings range. Wow! Innovation, fer sure,fer sure.

I would agree--newbies almost assuredly would demand that the instructional videos they buy be fore the EXACT,specific item they own. I see absolutely nothing wrong with separate T4i and T5i videos...it'd be a hard sell trying to tell people that one video is also appropriate for another camera. Calling him a tool for that seems disingenuous. I'ver worked retail sales--amnd it is very hard to convince people that one model is JUST like another model with a different name and a price that is substantially different.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Is Canon stopped selling Rebal T4i? Why?



I think this is one big bad joke.
Canon discontinuing the T4i, do they ?
If they do it means absolutly NOTHING!!!

Here in Canada Costo is still selling the T2i and T3i, I am sure in a year or two they will start selling the T4i, they didnt even got there yet.

You still can get the T3i in any photography store and of course so does the T4i and T5i.

So the question did Canon stopped producing the T4i ?

Maybe but I am sure it will still be available for some years from today, these cameras simply sits in some wharehouse somewhere and slowly being sold in the market.


----------

